# The turbo project begins....



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

I finally got most of what I need in to start building my kit. Still waiting on the split second PSC1-001 but I doubt I'll be anywhere near done when that arrives. 
My setup:
ATP manifold
T3 from killa, .48ar hot / .60 cold
ATP oil lines
Custom downpipe / Magnaflow 2.5" high flow Cat
Custom 2" boost piping / 2.5" intake piping
PWR Air-water intercooler
Jabsco pump / 16 x 10 Tranny cooler front mounted
30# injectors & Split second fueling controller
Turboxs boost controller
Greddy Type S BOV
Lots of miscellaneous stuff








So far the problems I have run into include.... My compressor inlet is flanged, so I had to machine a custom 2.5" inlet flange. It came out awesome. I ordered a T3 discharge flange from ATP and its way too small for my turbo. The ATP holes are 2.9" on center and mine are 3.350. Likewise, I made that flange too. Took forever to mill







Also, I have no idea why in the hell ATP puts a 45 degree fitting on the bottom of their oil return line. I've got all my oil pan bolts out just waigint to get the turbo on to size it all up. Also, I have to make something to cover the secondary air injection holes in the head. I figure I'll just make some aluminum "gaskets" and see if they melt... 
The huge water cooler pictured is something i made from my Grandfather's EXepdition's Air conditioning condensor. It got a hole right in the middle so I cut it down to about 8" high. Very unfortunately I found its way too long to fit. I'd have to gut my front spoiler and remove the 2 main mounting clips on the front bumper to get it in there. That was free, so no biggie. I am back to plan A with the NAPA tranny cooler. If that turns out to not be efficient enough I'll add another one. Why not?








Here's some pics so far:








The inlet flange I made w/ gasket
















The discharge flange I made
















half ass polishing job...
















Notching the bumper support (damn thing)








The plan A water cooler. It sits 1" away from the condensor at the bottom and 1.5" at the top.








More pics as I get time to work on this more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

you need the 45 off the turbo cause if it goes straight down the line will hit the axel


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (turbodub)*

Oh, so the 45 goes off the turbo? I haven't had the turbo mounted long enough to check it all out. Does the return line go in between the axle and the motor, or around the axle?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

i dont know why they use 45 deg. bend either.
i have a straight fitting on the turbo, and a straight fitting on the oil pan. the oil line has a 90 bend on it at the oil pan.
never touched the axle.
looks good so far man.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*

I have my turbo cartride clocked square with the T3 flange. I even used a square.... Yeh I am a perfectionist. It doesn't make sense to have the 45. 
I might have to source the straight from somewhere. I wish i had a 1/2" NPT pipe Die cause I'd just make one to be welded to the aluminum oil pan.


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

looks like fun...keep us updated







How much HP are you guestimating this will produce?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (scarywoody)*

Well, you all know I previously had a 137whp supercharged monster









I am hoping 180-200 whp without breaking stuff yet








Question - should I water cool this turbo? Its got the holes, just wondering if I should do it? I was thinking of just running the throttle body hoses to the turbo instead of the throttle body. The fittings in the turbo are like a 3/8" NPT but without the taper. That's a standard thread, 5/8"-18 I think. Anywho, I don't know where to get a hose bard with straight threads! I am thinking about runnning my 3/8" NPT tap down in there and tapering the threads. Then I can use a regular 3/8" male barb / male threads. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

woo woo i can say i helped work on this beast






















evan, you know my opinion on the watercoolage.... just run the lines off the TB into 3/8"NPT (rethreaded)... i guess i'll swing by after school tomorrow for the work to continue!
P.S. post a pic of the drawing!!


_Modified by Anand20v at 12:07 AM 5-12-2003_


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_

The discharge flange I made


















i know that problem well- Im guessing Killa's turbo supplier is MJM turbos... can this be confirmed?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (g60vwr)*

Not sure, but I am not worried about it. I got around the issue quite well I think. I designed my flange to allow the first section of 2.5" pipe to go inside the flange. That way I can do a fillet weld and a weld on the outside.


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

yeh you suck....while you did all the easy bumper cutting crap i was take the flipping ehaust crap off. What a pain.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (blkjettavr6)*

due, you got a cnc machine, hot as arts
now that your mani os off i suggest tapping it fo regt and extenal just to have it fo rthe future, i mean you have water ic, why not go tial route?


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*

That is going to be a sick setup..Put drain line between axle and block,the atp one is the perfect length.45 is at the oil pan end.6 turbo cars built this way and no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (g60vwr)*

i ahd a problem with atp stuff fittig my mjm turbo, 
the mk4 oil line is straight, if its form ato, i tried the one with a 90, its the wrong one
are you ready for power? welcome to turbo ,cough ns sucks cough


_Modified by evoeone at 1:42 AM 5-12-2003_


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

nice machine work. can i suggest for future reference to get different bends than the dynomax ones. i personally use hooker mild bends, they are much cleaner and more consistant than the dynomax and others i've tried.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Man, you're getting me all excited! I'm doing the same thing as you and our setups look eerily similar! 
I'm just waiting on the intercooler to start putting it all together.
I'm having a real rough time choosing the "right" turbo ...
I hope your setup works well, can't wait to hear how it turns out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Agtronic at 11:44 PM 5-11-2003_


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Agtronic)*

evan, i cant wait to see it when your done!!! maybe i can get a ride in the 2.0TTT!!! you definatlly are a perfectionist its obvious in your gauges!!! let me know when your done! would love to check it out!!


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (dubtek2.0t)*

Wow!Talk about facilities!Are you going to have a big water reservoir.With water cooled IC's I understand that water does absorb way more heat than air (when the water is cool),but in a daily driver car,when you turn it off the water will heat soak and abrsorb a lot of heat,so when you get back into your car and drive,it takes a long time to cool down the water in the system so it can do it's job and cool down the charge air.I have IAT sensor and my air-air IC cools charge air quickly (about 3min.driving)from stop and go traffic.That is why I recommend a big reservoir or a constantly running pump to keep it circulating,even for a little while after you park.That is my only reason I don't personally like water-air IC,is due to the "heatsoak" when parking,I think your car is gonna rock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not too late for front mount!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_yeh you suck....while you did all the easy bumper cutting crap i was take the flipping ehaust crap off. What a pain.

Hey, you wanted to








What do you guys suggest for a water tank? I might just fab one up to fit where I want it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
What do you guys suggest for a water tank? I might just fab one up to fit where I want it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

1 Gallon plastic milk jug... perfect idea, i dunno why i didn't think of it earlier!!!
or better yet... a 64oz Wawa Iced Tea















btw, i'm off school tomorrow, so you can work, i'll work on your car


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

awesome. please take lots of pics and make lots of nice diagrams for us all to follow in your footsteps


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

...toss the atp drain line.... I made one out of scrap -10 I had lying around.. it fit better than the atp. All you need is a straight fitting and a 90 or 45
If you tapped you own pan- then the ATP line wont fit. it will be too short


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

looks like you are going to have a really nice setup when you are all done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep us posted for sure


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Could you do a quick rundown on prices and where you got everything?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (spdfrek)*

So far I am up to $2500. I got $1900 for the charger, so all is well








I'll do a price breakdown when i have some more time later on. The important part is that I got all this brand new for under the price of a stage 2 kit with more components and no "holes" in the system. The only thing I need now is a water tank. Otherwise I feel I am good to go. 
In the future though I could spend $$ on this motor


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

very sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







glad to see you ditched the no speed charger


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (xXx TURBO)*

that makes two of us. it surprized me that jettared switched over too, but not completely







. funny where all of us NS believers were last spring haha. Im next


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sandlock)*

I was a believer until I added a smaller charger pulley, 268/260 cam, intake and a turn 2 lightened crank pulley and saw no torque increase and 2 more horsepower. Those mods would have made more than 2 hp on a N/A car. My thinking went pretty much like this. I have 137whp and I'll never have any more. Project Time!!








I got good money for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ I have 137whp and I'll never have any more. 

really?! Thats it? A buddy of mine pulled 141 on a N/A 2.0 '98 weird- I thought it would have done better than that...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (g60vwr)*

no way


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

So tonight i worked a few hours on the car. First task was tooling and cutting gaskets to cover the secondary air injection holes in the head. I split the stock gasket and put these in between. They are .080 aluminum cut on the ol' CNC. 








Then, I had to clock the turbo 45 degrees to accept the ATP oil drain line. That actually worked out very well. I like the results, though i haven't been able to fully break the seal on the oil pan








Also, with the turbo loose I ran my 3/8"-18 NPT tap down into the water holes. The threads were previously straight, but now have a nice taper to them and I can use standard water fittings. I ran the tap on the fitting closest to the manifold down all the way so my barb would sink as far as possible. 








I mounted my gaksets and the turbo up. Everything's coming together very nicely. I hooked up the oil feed and the 45 to the return flange. I marked my oil pan and am trying to remove it. I found that at some point I smaked something good with my oil pan. Its got a good bit of cracks in it from a speedbump or something. Cup kit








Hopefully I don't have to replace it. Its not leaking, but sucks anyways. Maybe I'll make a skid plate


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

nice progress







im a big fan of the ol' CNC


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sandlock)*

man, i must say i would have never guessed a neuspeed supercharged guy would be so hands on an able to "make things".
nice job. looks like you take your time to do things correctly.
cant wait to see the split second thing get put in.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*

Thanks Speed








"making stuff" is what I do for a living. 
I played with the supercharger and you saw the results. I very much considered cutting it open to intercool it but decided that even though this has 10 times more "parts" its so much easier. All i wanted was an intercooler so my timing could come back into the real world and my motor run smoother







I think I'll be happier with this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The split second should be here soon. I hope I should have everything worked out by the end of the week and get this running!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_man, i must say i would have never guessed a neuspeed supercharged guy would be so hands on an able to "make things".

Heh, hate to say it, but I agree ...








Those are some amazing fab skills! The flange for the inlet is nuts! I'd love to be able to make ish! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Agtronic)*

advise,
chuck the inlet in the lathe and turn in a groove like an 1/8in from the outside edge. put like 2 ribs on it.
this will keep the hose from slipping off easily.
there is no pressure, so it wont blow off, but youd be surprised how hoses wiggle loose.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Agtronic)*

Thanks








This forum has taught me alot about throwing a turbo on a 2.0. Really, there is no "throwing it on" about it. Its not alot of work, but there are so many things you can half ass. I am glad I am building my stuff instead of buying a kit. I am too much of a perfectionist and haven't been impressed yet by any "off the shelf" pile of turbo parts. 
I think the only things left to make are moutning brackets for the back of the manifold and of course the piping. If I can't find a suitable water tank I am going to build a mock fuel cell out of steel to go in the stock airbox location. Summit, Jegs, etc don't sell a fuel cell small enough to fit, and using a stock coolant resvoir sucks because it only has 1 good size inlet. The next place I check is the local marine place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

I know its hard to see, but I already did. I put about a 25 thousands groove from the inside of the lip to about 1/4" on the end. Look close in this pic:








Since I don't have a flaring tool and I most likely won't be able to chuck up my intercooler pipes how do you suggest I make restraints for those connectors? Do exhaust shops have a flaring tool? I just need a bead


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Since I don't have a flaring tool and I most likely won't be able to chuck up my intercooler pipes how do you suggest I make restraints for those connectors? Do exhaust shops have a flaring tool? I just need a bead

Some guys weld a bead around the end of the pipe to make sure the silicone couplings don't pop off under boost ... It looks ghetto though, but then again, who sees the beads when the couplings are on top, but if you're a perfectionist, those weld beads will drive you crazy even if you can't see them.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Agtronic)*

This may sound like a lot of work/piping,but a guy in the Corrado forums awhile back put a sizable 3-5gallon reservoir right where the spare tire goes,he did this as an afterthought because he was experiencing the heatsoak problems,but with the huge reservoir and he used a big a/c condensor core as the cooler and he said it worked great after that.Just an idea.......he also had a small electric"bilge pump" type pump activated when the water reached a certain temp and ran regardless of the car being on or off,to keep it circulating and cool.


_Modified by SILVERADO at 9:41 AM 5-13-2003_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Agtronic)*

yeah, weld a small bead on the edge.
doesnt have to be a continuous weld, just a dot here and there.


----------



## Fluidic Digital (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*

Evan buddy... I don't know what to say... I don't think you ever have to worry about not having money or not being able to find work -- especially with those skills you have there!! 
I'm loving the pictures and detailed step-by-step pics. Please (and I know you will) keep us updated with the progress of this fantastic project.
Sincere Regards!
Peter Skingle
P.S. -- I will be sending in an order soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Fluidic Digital)*

Thanks Peter








Here's my progress for the night. First, I needed to make a rear support for the intake manifold. The stock "heatshield" which held it up in the back can't be used, so I made this support out of some junky aluminum and turned 2 bushings to space it out correctly. 
















I just didn't want to added stress to break the seal at the lower manifold. The rear support holds things up well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Piping! My dad and I laid out the boost piping and cut them to size. I used exactly 3 Jegs 2" diameter / 3" radius J bends. I have to give a huge thanks to my dad, as my welding skills are NOT up to par







We marked and measured the pipes then welded them up. I still need to notch out the alternator support on the lefthand side which has everything skewed. The whole setup will shift right a tiny bit. I also need to add mounting brackets and the blow off valve flange. Then paint. The pipe which goes from the compressor to the intercooler is 1 piece! Check it out:
















Still have tons left to do, but this is good progress. Still no luck with a water tank


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

isnt the psi part of the manifold supposed to face down, nice job
putthe battery in the trunk


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_isnt the psi part of the manifold supposed to face down, nice job


? What do you mean?
I think the water connections need to face up so the cooler will always be full of water


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

not liek it matters, the stapming on the manifold that says PSI, 
why would the connections have to face down? the pump would pump it out anyways right?
pu t the battery on the trunk so you can put the water tank there i meant, i wanna pt th ebattery in the back, i hat ecluttered engine bays


_Modified by evoeone at 12:43 AM 5-14-2003_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*

Oh the PWR engraving? Yeh, I could rotate that up







Still undecided if I should or not. I am not sure if the water chamber is baffled. There will be good pressure in the water system, but air could easily get trapped in the top of the cooler. If you pump the water in from up top there's nowhere air can get trapped. 
I don't think I am up for moving the battery just yet


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

NO, where PSI is STAMPED onto the ATP 8v turbo manifold, i thikn that goes down, but liek i said, i doubt it matters


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*

evan! it looks like your project is going really well!!! it looks hottt!! i cant wait to see it when its done!! i really like the polished manifold!!!! so fresh and so clean!!!! your car really shows how much of a perfectionist you are! its evident in your engine bay!!! i cant wait to see it in person!!!!
ill be checking this post evreyday!! 
but im sure youll be done by the time i get back from cruise week!!!


_Modified by dubtek2.0t at 12:19 PM 5-14-2003_


----------



## SkeeterVR6 (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (dubtek2.0t)*









Just what I wanted to see! That looks great!
Im doing an A3 VR Turbo and that PWR looks like it will fit in the factory air box location and head straight to the throttle body...


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SkeeterVR6)*

Bro,you have a cool dad!He did a great job on your piping.That car is gonna be nutz!BTW,what boost are you expecting to run and did you do anything to the bottom end?What is your compression?


_Modified by SILVERADO at 9:39 PM 5-14-2003_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Looks really good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (turboit)*

Looks awesome Evan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where can I purchase my 42 Draft Design Turbo Kit ?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (TooLFan46n2)*

Ha, I'll need alot more employees to run the place so I can play turbo kit designer for a couple months








Tonight I got the oil pan off. Screw you VW for placing those 2 bolts inside my flywheel basically. That was stupid








I tapped the oil pan and did my "trick" for installing the return fitting in an sluminum pan without welding. I've got my old oil sitting in the pan as a test for the night. I take pics and what not if it works ok








Also, I finished the boost piping. I added 2 mounting backets for the charge pipe pre intercooler and I added the BOV flange. I desperately need an engine based support for the intercooler and post intercooler boost pipe. 
I started on the downpipe. I can't get a full 180 degrees of the 2.5" mandrel in there without cutting the bend at 90 degrees and making a cheated radius. We will see when I get a chance to work on it more. I think tonight i cut my hands more times then I would really like








I've got a class to go to tommorow night, so I may not have a chance to work on it tommorow. Hopefully friday after work I can get some good progress done. I'll need the whole weekend I think to finish it up... then tune


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Tonight I got the oil pan off. Screw you VW for placing those 2 bolts inside my flywheel basically. That was stupid








I tapped the oil pan and did my "trick" for installing the return fitting in an sluminum pan without welding. I've got my old oil sitting in the pan as a test for the night. I take pics and what not if it works ok








Also, I finished the boost piping. I added 2 mounting backets for the charge pipe pre intercooler and I added the BOV flange. I desperately need an engine based support for the intercooler and post intercooler boost pipe. 
I started on the downpipe. I can't get a full 180 degrees of the 2.5" mandrel in there without cutting the bend at 90 degrees and making a cheated radius. We will see when I get a chance to work on it more. I think tonight i cut my hands more times then I would really like








I've got a class to go to tommorow night, so I may not have a chance to work on it tommorow. Hopefully friday after work I can get some good progress done. I'll need the whole weekend I think to finish it up... then tune









HAHAHA SUCKS you have felt the wrath of the 2 drivers side oil pan bolt removal!!! and dont even drop them in the bell housing cause if you do, its a PITA to fish them out
my neighbor and i tapped my oil pan (threaded it), screwed it in flush, TIG'ed the inside, and still there must have been a hairline crack and his welds are usulally as nice as zornigs!!!m i used some blue hig temp silicone from the outside, wiorked liek a charm, i say just TIG it inside and out to be safe, if you ever return the car to stock , you can just plug it with a cap off bolt thing
i know this, if o ever do an MK4 install again, which i am soon, im buying that VW tool for the oil pan!!!!!!!!
as for the cheated radius, my last option was in the summit catalog, they had a very tight 3" bend, very very tight radius, it was 45$ but worked like it was made for me, try that, or get a piece bent locally, just a small elbow, trust me get that bend or get it made, also take into account the bolt holes for the DP when you make it, i seen some go wrong on other peoples, 
i cut my ic ipes with a hack saw, what a PITA, but im doing another 3" exhaust this weekdend so imma buy a nice chop saw, good luck


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

evan that looks marvelous, simply marvelous.
can't wait to see it,ken


_Modified by 2.0TurboA3 at 1:49 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Ha, I'll need alot more employees to run the place so I can play turbo kit designer for a couple months









:raises hand: lol you know i need a job...














and uhh i did throw that idea out to ya earlier in the week!!
maybe try to find something to bolt a bracket into one of those bolts on top/front of the lower intake manifold (or try to make one to the secondary air injection pump bracket)... 
its 8:20am, you should be awake by now and working on that thing!


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Looks good.

_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_If I can't find a suitable water tank I am going to build a mock fuel cell out of steel to go in the stock airbox location. Summit, Jegs, etc don't sell a fuel cell small enough to fit, and using a stock coolant resvoir sucks because it only has 1 good size inlet. The next place I check is the local marine place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Summit sells 1 & 2 quart jaz fuel cells(not listed on their site).


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (German Muscle)*

Found them! They are listed under "Jaz JR Dragster", not "fuel cells." I got a 2 quart, 7.25" x 4" x 5.5" black fuel cell, shipped overnight so I can finish this thing. Now if only Home Depot only sold black tubing.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

evan, if you want hit me up wiht a txt msg or somethin and i can swing by West Marine on Ordanance rd (near costco, i think its bigger than the jumpers hole one) and see if they have the tubing you need.... i'm bout to go take an exam, but a txt msg w/ exactly what kinda tubing you need will get the jizob done


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I started on the downpipe. I can't get a full 180 degrees of the 2.5" mandrel in there without cutting the bend at 90 degrees and making a cheated radius. 


can someone explain to me what this means???
whats a cheated radius??
and did you expect to just bolt in the U bend as it was??


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*

Speed - I was expecting to be able to make a full turn down and out of the downpipe without hitting anything. That's not the whole bend, but basically a whole bend without the straights. The overall radius of the bend is too tall to fit in there, so I need a bend of a smaller radius. I was thinking I would cut the bend at the 90 degree quadrant, take about a inch off and weld it back together. 
A cheated radius is when you take 2 pipes, cut them off at an angle and weld them together. Like making a 45 out of 2 straight pipes cut off. I guess I would consider this a cheated radius when I cut the bend at the midpoint and remove like an inch of material. 
I'll show pics


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
and did you expect to just bolt in the U bend as it was??

of course not


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

i get it now.
if you want a 45, cut the pipe at half that angle, turn one of the pipes 180 degreese , and when you butt them up, its a 45 degree bend.
but this only works with a straight piece. i dont think it workds with a bended section. well, with a welder you can make it work.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*

I'll be there by tomorrow(fri).Thats for the SS unit








Damm and I've been doing all my machine work with a torch and drill press(with carbide bit)








Looks nice


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (PARTY_BOY)*

2Kjettaguy,do you have your turbo offset to the passenger side,if not,that is why your downpipe won't clear.










_Modified by SILVERADO at 6:35 AM 5-16-2003_


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SILVERADO)*

your manifold is UPSIDE down, the letters on the manifold "PSI" face dowen, according to ATP, thats also how i run it,


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

That's some serious stuff you gots there!







All the best with your project, looks like its gonna be a beast...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (HappyVdubber2)*

Yeh I realized last night that its upside down. If ATP gave me some instructions or a simple this side up that would be nice. Tools. 
Now my intake won't clear the shifter linkage and I'll have to reweld my first pipe. Have to rip this SOB apart again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

ruh roh.... well, its raining and there ain't a damn thing to do later on tonite buddypal


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

2KJettaguy,you are just "paying your dues",everyturbo guy on here has had to take it back out because of something "unexpected" popping up,it is all part of the Karma and "fun" of turbo building.It will all be worth it in the end when you smile evreytime you get in your car and hear the turbo spinning and the blowoff valve...................................


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SILVERADO)*

actually we are working on it now and we made it work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_actually we are working on it now and we made it work
















oh yes we did







the downpipe is done, and probably being welded as I'm typing this... and they are probably working on the intake piping at the moment.... this darn thing might be running tomorrow....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

Here's some pics of the progress tonight. Had good luck with the inlet and the downpipe. I don't need to flip the manifold because I made a nice inlet pipe. Some water plumbing is in place, the fuel cell is mounted. I still need some pipe fittings whic we haven't been able to source yet. Sent the boys to the local auto parts stores and the crappiest home depot ever and didn't come up with anything. Tommorow is a new day. 
My dad and my friend Tony (thanks for the help with the downpipe) did some serious analysis of the wiring diagrams and the MAF wires. We've got the maf wires down to 2 possibles for the split second. I still need a tach signal though. 
So far this has been loads of fun. I am ready to fire it up though... I am tired of not having the car on the road. The plan is to get here running good then wait until a nice hot day to paint the pipes. You can't paint when it's humid 
Be back with pics in 2 seconds. Direct CD is not reading the mini-disk from my camara... restart computer


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Blow off valve and mk3 VR6 emmisions "filter" thingy that will now be my crankcase breather. Note to friends - don't remove stuff from your car and leave it here
















The downpipe minus whatever i decide to do at the flew to make it 2 piece:








With the high flow kitty and some tin foil tape:








Jr Dragster fuel cell mounted custom and ready to go:








The piping sits lot better with the new mountgin bracket I made by the throttle body:
























My 30# injectors didn't have this vacuum manifold on them? The fact that these stock ones did doesn't make sense to me. This vac line rest between the throttle body and MAF. Whatever


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Looks like you guys are doing an excellent job....look foreward to seeing it in person since I'm kinda local... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2.OhhhGTI)*

That is OK,you don't need the "vacuum lines" on the injectors,those are for the factory "air shrouded" injectors,it helps with atomisation,but your 30's will work fine without that.Good job.Just check for a +reference voltage out to Maf approx 5 volts,chack at Maf while backprobing connector,and for Maf signal output,backprobe connector while engine is running and look for varying voltage as you rev motor.Looking good man!You work fast!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SILVERADO)*

Thanks for the advice on the maf wires. We just stopped working on it. I can't possibly work any more on this thing... I need a break.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

not too much left http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif same bat time same bat channel! hahaha
evan, i left the bracket for the boost controller chillin on the stud it needs to get bolted to


----------



## XthetraderX (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

looks real good man....
very similar to the setup Evo and I riged up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (XthetraderX)*

If you dont know the kid name by now stop askin!!!








the traders gay 2, oops, i mean a2 water setup came out good, made a little bracket for the piping like 2kjetta did on the fpr bracket, ran out out gas on the last weld, but came out money, bought a metal chop saw, made life much easier as opposed to hack saw, 
2kjettaguy, i dont know if i asked you this..but why dont you put the battery in the back?
you would have more room, engine bay wouldnt look so crammed, and maybe you could get the pwr right before the tb or something, looking good tho
is that spray paint on the bov area ? or like form the wleding as , which seems hard to believe.
cant wait to see the piggyback on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by evoeone at 3:09 AM 5-18-2003_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*

looks very similar








Yeh, that's spray paint on there. I don't feel like moving the battery to the trunk yet. I have a feeling i may be doing that in the future, but for now I want this to run!


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

lookin good evan, keep it up guys


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2.0TurboA3)*

Evan can you send me a link were you got the fuel cell from? Thats just what I would like to use in my setup. I think it will fit perfectly.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (TooLFan46n2)*

that DP looks funky, not saying what you should do, BUT most mk4 have compressor on passenger side, i really cant see but it seems you do, looks like a ? mark. mine is just 90 out and then 90 under the car, you have crazy bends, but if it works then good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JEEEEZ i tried telling you a million times the manifodl was upside down LOL jk looking good, then again maybe your dp looks like that cause you dont have tighter bends, i ordered a tight ass NOT cheated radius bend from summmit for 45$, yeah it was a lot but so convenient, you should look into it, good lukc, its looking good, 
on another note, in my untuned 8 psi, 3" full exhaust, t3t4, fmic, just chip and cartech, 2 gallons of 110, no back seats, or spare, i ran 14.6 @ 95.54 with a 2.23 60'







, cant wait to see how you SS piggyback guys run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
doe sthat DP rub against the shift linkage? look slike it will, my old atp one hit and burned thru one of them as far as heat shield not the core cable, but still, and with that readius i was telling you about from summit, i have an even bigger DP than the atp one, 3" and it doesnt hit, just giving you pointers from when i did my install and other stuff
this is the bend i was talking about










_Modified by evoeone at 11:42 PM 5-18-2003_


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Evan can you send me a link were you got the fuel cell from? Thats just what I would like to use in my setup. I think it will fit perfectly.

1 quart: summit racing part # SUM-290196 $22.50
2 quart: summit racing part # SUM-290197 $43.50
1 gallon: summit racing part # SUM-230198 $61.99
http://www.summitracing.com


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (German Muscle)*

Evoone DAYAM!Good job bro!14.6 2.0T














fatass street car good job man!!!!Only those that know how hard it is to get there can appreciate it!!I see 13's soon bro.Good 60ft.,what did it?Did you try different launch or modification?BTW,faster than "MOST" 1.8t's CheeeeeeeeeeeeHeeeeeeeeeeeeee


_Modified by SILVERADO at 4:52 AM 5-19-2003_


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SILVERADO)*

i wa salways afraid of wheel spin, and then everybody was like hold it at your spool time so i held it at like 3100 or so, took off, and it was a wrap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and thats UNTUNED TOO yeeeeeeah, when sds'd i could see mid 13's easily, car weighed 2780 like 2900 with me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Evan can you send me a link were you got the fuel cell from? Thats just what I would like to use in my setup. I think it will fit perfectly.

http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361
oh yea, and evan's car is running.... its quick, it puts grins on everyone's faces(both times we took it out tonite to tune/test we had four people in the car)... this PSC1 thing really needs to have car-specific directions, we're still working on finding the right wires...
i'll let evan post his remarks on the car


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

Yeh i just got done driving the car...all i have to say from a VR6 driver point of view is:














and it is running sooo rich..i cant wait till we get it tuned right


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

*THIS THING IS SO MUCH SICKER THAN THE SUPERCHARGER!* 
So, we got it all done today. Last night I finished the water lines and pump. This morning forst thing I put 90's on the water fittings on the turbo. To anyone water cooling their turbo - Put 90's on the turbo prior to install!!
Then, I started work on the turbo inlet pipe. Yes, evo the manifold is definately upside down. I did not want to flip i because I already had the charge pipe made and finalized. I could have changed it, but I made it work. To get air into the turbo i had to make a 1.8tesque turbo inlet pipe. Its slim so it slides right in between the shift linkages and the heater hoses. Its currently vibrating on my master cylinder, but easily fizable.
When I had that all welded up (yeh, i did alot of welding!) I fitted it and crammed my MAF and filter into place. There isn't a square inch of room left in my engine bay. I had to make a cheated radius 30 degree bend to fit the air filter. I ran out of 2.5" bends. 
So, we got it all put backtogether and it fired right up. We still have no idea what wires are the correct ones to tap for the split second. I think we have the MAF one right, but the rpm is definately wrong. We initially started it using the split second and taking the injectors back. It ran ok then i left my driveway and it basically died. It was so incredibly rich because the split seocnd thought i was at 10000 rpms. So, the MAF interception was removed and reconnected in front of a *******'s house and the car ran fine. Its definately rich as hell. It has the Neuspeed charger chip and 30# injectors. It will be *perfect* when the split second's hooked up right. 
So, power wise it's now set at 6psi and it already feels stronger than the neuspeed. We initially had it at 3psi and it ran nice. The boost controller was backwards (doh!) so we were able to adjust the boost when we got that right. I turned it up to 10 and it would take off fast but break up so bad. Its way too rich. accidently i turned it up to 11 when i was trying to turn it down







It still broke up BAD. 
Honestly though, the blow off valve sound is the sweetest thing I have ever heard. The turbo spool sound is sick. I definately feel like boost is building slow because its so rich, but I don't feel any problems with the 268/260 cam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My intercooler is awesome. When pulling over (alot) we felt the charge pipe and it was way hot. The intercooler was like ice cold and the next pipe was cold. It's so nice to have an intercooler!!
I'll see if i can post up some pics from today. I'll get some final ones when i paint my pipes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Even, looks like you're loving that 60 trim, glad to hear it, my 60 trim was tons of fun also.
keep us posted on your progress and hope to see you at waterfest.
Paul


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (killa)*

its a sweet turbo! It does hold well up top it feels, even though i break up at 6k








Oh yeh, and i also need to reiterate. The blow off valve is pure sex


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

evan! that looks awesome!! im sure everybody is going to ask you for a ride!! im just calling shot gun in advance!!!! once again evan your setup up looks good!


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (dubtek2.0t)*

Good work on getting the ride up and running in such short time (concidering all the custom fabrications that you made)
Can't wait to hear your review of everything when you get the SS properly installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
definitely post up some final pics.
Also what kinda paint you going to use for the piping?


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

daaaayyyyuuum evan, you work fast. im glad its running! im interested to see the magic happen after the split second is tuned properly. Keep up the good work and keep us posted on progress! If your ever in catonsville on a wednesday night around 8pm, bring it by the umbc gtg















edit: you and your friends work fast







dont want to neglect the team


_Modified by Sandlock at 11:17 PM 5-19-2003_


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sandlock)*

I TOLD YOU IT WOULD PISS ON THE NS SC, boy you did waste a lot of time, glad you saw past the "turbo is hard to maintain" theory
congrats, too bad you dont live up here so we could run!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_too bad you dont live up here so we could run!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Maryland isn't very far from CT







.....or NJ (Englishtown) for that matter....


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Maryland isn't very far from CT







.....or NJ (Englishtown) for that matter....

Waterfest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (TooLFan46n2)*









Actually I had a rough time today. First, i used a low quality piece of hose for the water line on the bottom of the turbo. It was some random rubber 90. On the way to the post office today it basically melted. Coolant was pretty much pumping out. I had to use a 10mm, 5/16" hex wrench and a pocket knife to fix it. I had to remove alot of crap to even get to the water lines. I basically cut off the melted one and recirculated it like it were hooked to the throttle body. That sucked
Tonight I finally got the split second working. I had a few issues - mainly being the first AEG to use this and not knowing what wires to tap. Chuck wasn't kidding when he said every bit of the powerband is controllable with this unit. Now that i have it hooked up that car has adapted to the 30# injectors and I am basically guessing and checking smoothing out where its breaking up. 
So far i like how the split second has made it feel. I am running shy of 7 psi (says the MAP sensor) and low end is breaking on me but top end is leaned out a bit and my brother says up top it pulls harder than his VR (180whp)
I need to fix the water lines, intake vibration, and a huge exhaust leak. Then TUNE IT!


----------



## XthetraderX (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I need to fix the water lines, intake vibration, and a huge exhaust leak. Then TUNE IT! 

hah, with the exception to the waterlines. i have the exact same to-do list.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we shoudl all have a 2.0t meet at WF.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (XthetraderX)*


----------



## Mthrilla (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

C A R G A S M
C A R G A S M
C A R G A S M
C A R G A S M
C A R G A S M
THAT IS ALL FOR NOW
I'M SPENT
EAZY,
I no longer want to drive an N/A car, all my cronies are going turbo and I'm retired/unemployed


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Mthrilla)*

Really good job man. I still don't have the balls to start my project. Even though I have almost everything.
I may have missed it in the top few pages, but what are you running for a water pump? (EDIT : Forget it, it's on the first post.








What is the model number of the pump? Does it make a lot of noise?


_Modified by Agtronic at 11:50 AM 5-20-2003_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ The only thing I need now is a water tank. 

Doesn't the town of Millersville have some big tank up in the air somewhere?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sandlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_that makes two of us. it surprized me that jettared switched over too, but not completely







. funny where all of us NS believers were last spring haha. Im next









I'm still a believer in the NS Charger for what it is and always was intended to be. An easy, bolt-on power boost. Still, 42% increase in a day's work is pretty darn good. 
Evan is fortunate to have the tools and skills at his disposal to make this project work. But he is unusual. Not everyone will be able to do what he is doing.
For the novice or beginner modder, the NS Charger is still the way to go. You are up and running in a few hours, and can generally do it yourself. So, don't short sell the NS Charger. It was a good introduction for all of us. Plus, there is no way I could be down for more than a day.
I got lucky buying a 1.8T GTI. If I hadn't, I'd still be playing with the Charger. And the stuff I learned with the Charger is making the 1.8T modding easier (and probably safer). There's a lot of guys with 1.8Ts that have no idea what proper fueling, cooler plugs, or water injection are about.
Evan, this is great! I look forward to the finished product! (LOL. As if we are ever _finished_!)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_My 30# injectors didn't have this vacuum manifold on them? The fact that these stock ones did doesn't make sense to me. This vac line rest between the throttle body and MAF. Whatever

















Don't worry about the vacuum line on the injectors. You don't need it. It was intended to better atomize the fuel with the stock injectors. When I experimented with the Ford 24# injectors, I just plugged the vacuum line.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (JettaRed)*

Man, I should read the whole thread before I start posting.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Evan ,you should start maketing some thing , here..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_I TOLD YOU IT WOULD PISS ON THE NS SC, boy you did waste a lot of time, glad you saw past the "turbo is hard to maintain" theory
congrats, too bad you dont live up here so we could run!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I got something for you. 4cyl vs 4cyl


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

this thread is awesome.
some nice fabricating goin on at evan's place. 
such an excellent work of art goin on there under his hood.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (JettaRed)*

well said JR. Evan is very talented and the charger is a good novice stepping stone in FI. btw, what are the last 5 pages of the hi alt pulley thread about? i remember everything that could come up being addressed in the first 15 pages or so, so i know there has to be some redundancy from people not trying to read 'war and peace' to get the information they need to know







. just wondering if you check in on the beast of a thread you made, everyday.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sandlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandlock* »_ just wondering if you check in on the beast of a thread you made, everyday.


Nope. Only when I get an email notification that someone posted.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Nope. Only when I get an email notification that someone posted.

so then twice a day?


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*

yea, this car is pure sex. If evan ok's it i will link up a video clip of the car on it's first night living, it almost makes me wanna go VR Turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fluidic Digital (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (n2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n2o* »_yea, this car is pure sex. If evan ok's it i will link up a video clip of the car on it's first night living, it almost makes me wanna go VR Turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























Please post the video... please, please, please, please!!! I'm sure Evan won't mind showing off the "pure sex machine"!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Peter


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Fluidic Digital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluidic Digital* »_
Please post the video... please, please, please, please!!! I'm sure Evan won't mind showing off the "pure sex machine"!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What he said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Agtronic)*

please!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (HappyVdubber2)*

Chris is this a video after it broke down? When we disconnected the split second? Show it to me first








You need to give me the weekend to get the fueling more lean. I'll get you to shoot a fly by while i burn through first, the top of second and into third


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Ok so here's an update on what I've done lately. I haven't had much time to work on it because Its finals and I work full time too.
First, I need to hook the water lines back up to the turbo. Second, I need to adjust the center clamp on my exhaust because its leaking bad. Third, I need to tune this beast. I permanently mounted the PSC in the front by the battery. I need a longer 9 pin cable so I write the fuel maps in the car without popping the hood. 
I've had alot of initial trouble with the PSC and I blame that on simply not knowing what I am doing. The rest of the kit was pretty easy for me because I saw how everyone else has done it and its mechanical. I can make pretty much anything, but when it comes to electronics I know positive, negative and 12 volt relays. We originally had trouble finding a tach signal for the unit because noone could tell me which wires to tap. We found them, tapped and its all good now. The split second guy helped me overt the phone too, as the bently manual pretty much told me nothing. Then, i had trouble trying to figure out which wire from the unit goes back to the ECU. I had them reversed. 
So, we finally get it going and I calculate how much fuel to remove based on my increase in injetor size. The car won't idle, won't move. We try a million vlaues and it turns out the changes we were making were too drastic. That, and my chip is designed for a 4 bar so its leaner under vacuum with a 3 bar. My values are richer than Party_Boy's who runs a stock chip, 3 bar and 310 injectors. 
At fist it worked but any changes we made seemed to be rejected by the ecu and I couldn't feel them. Party_Boy said disconnect the 02 sensors so the ECU can't adapt and he was so right. Now the ecu can't adapt to any changes i make. If i make it too rich or too lean the car won't run. Case in point, this is very controllable. So now I have no 02 sensors hooked up and I am running cell values of between 9.5-9.8 all over. The EGT's are reading around 950 constantly. It need some work up top, and my brother and partner in crime are out tuning the car right now. I am stuck here doing homework to finish the semester







At least now its not breaking up like it was with the 02 sensors connected. 
I'll give you guys more info on the tuning soon. For now I need to finsih this mock business plan! (no so mock, its basically a summary of 42 Draft Designs







)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

I wish I could be like you! I have to hand it to you, I don't know how the hell you're doing school, full time work AND building a turbo project all at once and not have a major breakdown. I work full time and I'm just COLLECTING my parts and I'm having a hard time. And I'm missing work too, and I'm 1 hair away from getting my azz fired 'cause I'm always late ... and I called in sick today so I can work on the Jetta a little.
Good luck with the exam!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Agtronic)*

yea so i was out w/ evan's bro tuning the car... turned the boost up, leaned it out a bit.... it makes like 6psi in 1st, 7ish in 2nd, 8 in most of thrid, and at the top of third and in fourth/fifth it makes right around 9psi... the fueling got leaned out a lil bit to 9.7 up to, still has a good way to go though..
encountered a problem where if we did the 2-3 shift quick, it would sit at 4,000RPM(right where the RPMs drop to) while making like 5psi, but wouldn't go ANYWHERE for like .5 seconds and then continue rolling out....
on a 0-100mph run (ran out most of fourth shifting at like 6,000) i saw an EGT of about 1150-1200ºF right as we backed off, no a/f hooked up but by the smell of it, it was still running nice n rich, but this was also after sitting still for a few minutes and heatsoaking the IC.
a lil more road tuning and its off to the dyno we go...
more from me later, because my VR goes under the knife tomorow, hoping to emerge a week from monday w/ a nice big T3/T04E on it














also running 310cc injectors and the PSC1-001


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

another update... we are down go 9.1 above 7PSI at 4,500RPM and higher, still gonna lean it out some more but the laptop battery started dying on us.... the car keeps pulling harder and harder.. still have a few lil holes here and there to work out but the car is amazing, and in the rain tonight, we couldn't use 1st or 2nd gear, both were a complete waste as far as traction goes... third gear was "ok" but 6,000RPM in third in the rain isn't too safe either
oh well i guess we're gonna have to learn how to tune in the rain as its supposed to rain for like another week here


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

ah still to rich. The plugs fouled when they took it to Home Depot today and weren't running it hard. 
Its too bad only 1 person out there knows how to tune these and he's in Minnesota


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

The neuspeed charger definately ran too lean. Even though these plugs show signs of being rich, check out #3. The cathode is melted away!


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

is That a Platinum plug???? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Scrubby)*

they were Denso Iridium IK20's. Is Platinum a brand? I would need to check the original box


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

IK-22s are Iridium; harder than Platinum.


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

you guys really need to get a wideband on there if you want to do any real "tuning"


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sahale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sahale* »_you guys really need to get a wideband on there if you want to do any real "tuning"

For real, if that car was mine it would be on the dyno with a wideband.


----------



## Fluidic Digital (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (TooLFan46n2)*

Evan dude... totally bunk question... but can I see the pics of your Neuspeed SC install/after install, etc, etc, etc. Just wanna catch up for good times sake.
Thanks dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Peter


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Fluidic Digital)*

I'll throw some on here later....
Just got back from another hour & a half of raod tuning. I've got things really smoothed out through the low RPMs and half throttle business. If i slam the throttle she bogs - but I can't watch the Laptop and slam the throttle at the same time so I need a passenger for that. Plus roads are crowded around here.
Anywho, its fast! The PSC works really well. If you've never tuned a car before there's a big learning curve which I am experiencing


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Amen!Remember to keep the windows up and listen for pinking!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SILVERADO)*

windows up the whole time








I think the bogging I am having is due to me not providing it with enrichment fuel. It only happens when i go full throttle hard. 
I am working off of Party_Boy's Maps and comparing what he did to what I am experiencing. He is pulling back fuel up top from the relative MAF values and larger injectors. I am doing the same thing. Stock MAF value is too rich up top and it sputters. I think I know how to tell between rich and lean by now by motor sound and feel. As soon as I get things a little smoother I am going to try plugging my 02's back in and see how it reacts. Then, make necessary changes and put it on a wideband for an hour or two


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

If you had wide band hooked up you would see instantly your a/f ratio and that would tell you if you have a lean bog,rich bog or if your a/f is good it can be a timing issue,does your SS unit have a "acceleration enrichment " feature?It works like a accelerator pump on a carb,and if it detects a quick depressing of the throttle (thru TPS and MAP input)it will enrichen fuel for just a second so you do not have that bog.On SDS they call it a "accelerator pump" and you program the sensitivity and that is how you dial out the "bog" with SDS,if you have that feature,I would look into that?


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SILVERADO)*

all I can say is WOW







good job and congrats to all involved
So when can I get one? (seriously)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (jiv20995)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jiv20995* »_So when can I get one? (seriously)

see evan, i told you we need to work on a 42 Turbo kit


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

can you send me a COMPLETE list of what you used for this project. If your not gonna produce this as a kit Id like to give it a shot. I have to admit that I dont know much at all about turbo's.
Ive been lurking in the FI forum for a while now gathering info on weather to go custom turbo or NS SC......you just made up my mind with this post







, THANKS
also, Im a machinist and have full acess to mills, lathes, CNC ect can you send me dimansins for the custom inlet and discharge flanges. By the way great work the look exellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (jiv20995)*

yeh, I'll help you when i get some time. I don't have it right now though.
Today my magnaflow exhaust fell apart. Now I have no exhaust because the bolts have rusted the system together and when i tried to remove them the muffler broke right off the tubing. Horse crap i sware this system never ever fit right i nthe first place, now its rotted out and I cut it in half and threw it over my fence. 
I am done working on this stupid car.... now I know why everyone's turbo projects sit so long


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

THANKS 
I also have a Magnaflow cat-back Ive had to adjust and re align it about a million times PITA. Thankfully my girl has a pit in her garage which is a great help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] when you get things together and have some time. thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (jiv20995)*

I'm so sick of readjusting it. Its always crooked and the middle hanger always fell out in the city. I don't understand why a company would make a totally stainless steel exhaust system then give their customers non-stainless bolts and gaskets. Well, its not like the stainless parts didn't rust either


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

I dont have any rust yet (crossing fingers) Im going to readjust and replace hardware this weekend. I keep getting a vibration at around 4.5K its so anoying


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy

I am very excited to see your setup. I have a 1999 2.0 New Beetle and I have been dreaming of a setup very similar to yours !!!
Where exactly is your Maf sensor? I am assuming you have it on the turbo inlet?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (JasonP)*

Update:
Stock exhaust is back on. Top end power is blah as a result, but I am expecting to replace it with a 2.5" system soon. Or, if Magnaflow replaces my system. We will find out tommorow.
So, we took it for a drive to diagnose some bogging. We felt like we had everyhting perfect, so the 02 sensors got plugged back in. *This thing is fast!*
With the 02's everything is super smooth, no bogging, under boost powerband is smoother, getting into boost is better, etc. I really like the split second controller and I am glad i got it. No check engine light (what!?) hehehe








As i finish the final details of the project I'll try to build a little website to help any other DIYers out. My company (42 Draft Designs) won't be making turbo flanged, turbo parts, turbo kits, etc so I am totally free to share any of the information I have learned. Hell, I'll even finalize the cad drawings of the flanges and get them up for everyone to take to the local machiniest. I know alot of you guys have asked me to make you flanges, but my machines are tied up making injection molds, so I can't be putting those kinds of jobs in priority. I am happy to send you my drawings though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rock on, 2.0t for life


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
Rock on, 2.0t for life

Haha, werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Update:
...My company (42 Draft Designs) won't be making turbo flanged, turbo parts, turbo kits, etc so I am totally free to share any of the information I have learned. Hell, I'll even finalize the cad drawings of the flanges and get them up for everyone to take to the local machiniest...

Evan, why don't you outsource the parts? The value of your kit is the design. You've done the engineering already and the testing, package it and sell something for crying out loud. 
The biggest discouragement to turboing is going through all the trouble you went through. If you could provide a turn-key solution, they will come.


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (JettaRed)*

if you build it I will come


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (jiv20995)*

maybe i'll just hvae to make the 43rd Draft VR turbo kit


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Evan, why don't you outsource the parts? The value of your kit is the design. You've done the engineering already and the testing, package it and sell something for crying out loud. 
The biggest discouragement to turboing is going through all the trouble you went through. If you could provide a turn-key solution, they will come.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I'm so sick of readjusting it. Its always crooked and the middle hanger always fell out in the city. I don't understand why a company would make a totally stainless steel exhaust system then give their customers non-stainless bolts and gaskets. Well, its not like the stainless parts didn't rust either








cough cough evoeone custom exhaust needed cough cough


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (evoeone)*

ill bring this back up.
id like to hear whats up


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (speed51133!)*

The way those plugs looked you had insane detonation going on,do you have blowby?take off your oil cap,if it's smokin like a mutha,that sukz.I am surprised if you have'nt yet cuz I have blown pistons before and the plugs never looked that bad,if you have'nt blown ringlands you have an exceptionally tough AEG motor!!Good luck and you are now finding out the truth,evrybody like to make it sound so easy to tune but it really isn't,is it?It takes time and practice to get good results so don't get frustrated,you'll get it,just try not to blow ringlands on the way,if you do,it's part of the learning curve..............


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (SILVERADO)*

Whoa - you think the supercharger may have damaged my pistons? Yes, when I take the oil cap off it smokes and stinks, but I wouldn't say its smoking like a motha







Maybe I will need to upgrade pistons. The charger ran a 14.7 air fuel ratio under boost
You know, tuning is hard but rewarding when you get it all done right


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

how can I check to see if anything is damaged internally?


----------



## MattBarn (Dec 22, 2002)

A good start would be a compression or leakdown test.
Matt


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (MattBarn)*

Ill let you borrow my Borescope this weekendor friday .


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Scrubby)*

Definitely do a compression test,you are looking for cylinders to be atleast 15-20% within each others pressures.If you have one particularly low on compression,pull that plug out and look at it compared to other plugs,if it is black and oily and the other higher compression cylinder plugs look dry then the wet plug is telling you cracked ringlands.A little smoke is OK from oil breather,but should'nt increase that much when you rev it (with oil cap off),if you rev it and the smoke gets much denser with rpm,that is cracked ringlands,in very rare cases you get stuck rings,but with a stock comp. turbo setup and detonation,you will have ringland problems.I will cross my fingers for you and hope all is well.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

I've been crossing my fingers as soon as I saw that #3 plug


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (PARTY_BOY)*

crap! I'll see what I can do about testing the compression. I think my father has a meter


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Just talked to my dad about the pistons and whatnot. I don't think there is a problem. Still going to do the tests for fun, but there is no way the car could be as fast as it is right now if the rings were messed up...
I'll still do the tests though when I get a chance


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

If you got smoke coming from the oil cap & breather that sounds like blow bly(especially if you got blue smoke coming from the exhaust). Definately gonna happen if your detonating like some other guy was saying you are(i havent read the whole post). A CR test would be critical right now.
I was gonna ask what kinda engine management you are running but i'm sure its in your post somehwere. Thats the key to a turbo "kit". You can have the best design in the world, but it doesnt mean d!ck without the proper fueling and ignition. I know i learned the hard way, cracked the #3 piston and blew all its ring lands on my AEG. Was hell putting her back togther and i was damn lucky i didnt destroy my crank.
You really should get the bad boy on a dyno with a wideband A/F. And the fact that your SC ran a 14.7 ratio under boost is SCARY!!







It should be more around 12:1 under boost. 13:1 and higher on boost is just asking for trouble!
Good luck, keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

GTIRB,I followed your post and you were pissed!I remember it took like months to get it back,and then you sold it,you were bitter!!That as well as many other experiences I have read about,and my own with blowing pistons is what drives me to get the word out to fellow turbo guys that it's not about the turbo and piping and all that good stuff,it is about getting a 12.5-11.0:1 a/f under boost and a good ignition curve and that was the hardest part.I myself did it with the SDS and it was easy and I don't even touch the programmer anymore,and it worked perfectly just like I was told it would and advertised it would,and to make 250-300hp you have to have a system that will run 475cc+ injectors and that is what I am running now,good duty cycle,EGT,and wideband a/f and total control of parameters is what it takes to make a RELIABLE,and powerful FI setup.That is the truth!!







I am not talking racing motors,but for most of us street guys,we need fuel/timing control too.2kJetta guy,sorry to freak you out about the pistons but looking at those plugs got me worried and wanted to tell you to check,cuz if they are,then pull that bottom end and slap in some forged before the bottom end is no good(from metal circulating and grooves in the cylinders. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

Yea man, it was a steep learning curve for me. Before i turboed my AEG i was very ignorant to many aspects. I blew my engine, it was horrible. I had no money to pay someone to fix it. So i had to figure things out myself. It took me 6 months to rebuild my engine(mainly because i was in school so time and money was a problem). And yea, in frustration i sold it. Nw that i look back i whish i woulda just calmed down for a second and saved up money for stand alone. I miss my AEG, it was fun. But yea, the stock management is no good. The ATP chips are a piss in the wind and adjustable FPRs are a cheap mans solution(even if it works). The next best thing would be something to control the injector cycles across the RPM band, but the AEG is stil weak in the coil, and i don't think MSD has any solutions as of yet for that engine. 
Now the second time around im doing tings right, starting off with a block meant for FI to begin with, and a lot more smart decisions this time. And this time im doing all the work so i know the car inside and out.
Thats one thing that is good about 2kjetta's setup, is that he is doing the modification himself. This gives ya a whole lot better feeling for what is going on. He will probably fair much better than I with the AEG turbo. he just needs to handle his tuning and he will have one very nice AEG turbo. 
2Kjettaguy, great work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Just save yourself some headaches and get her on a wideband ASAP. I'm looking very forward to seeing your setup if you are going to be at H2O. Who says you need 20Vs to make power? Dont sleep on an 8V, it may bite ya in the ass







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I was a believer until I added a smaller charger pulley, 268/260 cam, intake and a turn 2 lightened crank pulley and saw no torque increase and 2 more horsepower. Those mods would have made more than 2 hp on a N/A car. My thinking went pretty much like this. I have 137whp and I'll never have any more. Project Time!!








I got good money for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

glad you crossed over. I must say you did a very fine job on the flanges.


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

nice piping. what size? also why no front mount?


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I am done working on this stupid car.... now I know why everyone's turbo projects sit so long 








Was kinda waiting for that everything was going too well !
I was just starting to think this guy aint normal he can do a complete turbo install in like a week and a half, thats not fair! 
You go college, work and do a turbo install in your spare time







you my hero!
Great design, wiked fabrication, youre getting there !
Maybe 1 day i'll get round to turboing mine but i dont want to ruin her she goes so well !
You are a patient man good luck !
Rich


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

eh, i was just mad about my exhaust system falling apart








Well, aside from dialing in the perfect AFR, the car is running great. Top end and boost response are a little muted because I am running stock exhaust. Hopefully the company i bought my magnaflow from actually responds back to me! Then I will have my exhaust back on. 
Hardware wise, I am not happy with the intake pipe. For one, i broke it when I was trying to put a clearnance dent in it. Its got some cracks that are currently tin foil taped and whistle. Also, it positions the MAF right on the water tank and puts the filter up at an angle. That leaves no room for a heat shield and I just suck in hot air. 
The tank has proved to be too small. Today I did some highway driving with a couple traffic jams and when filling up my gas tank I found the water in the intercooler system to be hot to the touch. Hot! 1 - the tank is sitting in the engine compartment 5" away from a hot as hell motor. 2 - there isn't enough water so it gets heatsoaked too fast. 
So, I found a new tank which is going to solve 2 problems for me. Its a 2 gallon tank, actually a pesticide tank from Home Depot. Before you call me ghetto, let me show you where I am going to put it. It will be where the stock 1.8t intercooler goes. That solves the clearance issues from the intake pipe and gets the water tank out of the hot engine bay and into the flow of outside air. 
Then, I will be able to use the heatshield I have and build a much better intake pipe. I'll post pics when I am done


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Oh, and the tank was $20 from Home Depot and we did the "Self Checkout" and it came up 2 bucks! Beat that muahahahahaha


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Hey Evan- First off, let me tell you that I am very impressed with your setup and the fact that you have taken on this project from scratch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One thing that I did notice though about your hot water issue...do you have a cooling fan on your setup? I know that it wouldn't really matter with highway driving, but I think that stop and go would be hell on it. Also, I think that your hot water problem is due to your radiator for your ic setup. I just don't think that it is efficient enough for what you need to accomplish. By adding a larger water reservoir, I think that you will just end up with more hot water...








I am far from an expert on the subject, but I am going by what the pros did for me on my car and their reasoning for such...In any case, I'm just trying to offer up a solution for your problem. Since you have the larger reservoir already, I would give it a shot! But if it doesn't help, then maybe you can try some other solutions with the ic radiatior, etc...
Here are some pics of my ic radiator setup (although I think that you have already seen them)


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy
how come you didnt get a short runner intake manifold, then you could have routed it shorter like the Schimmel one in the PWR ic post?
1 big deterent for me is having loads of piping in the way, that setup is good as there is minimal piping and there is scope for improvement. You can see the turbo and get to everything ! I take it you considered this, just wondering !
-Rich
Like matey says a fan could help for when you are stuck in the traffic wouldnt hurt !


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

That's always an option. I didn't want to change too many things at once though. If i do build a short runner I'll have to make all new piping.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_That's always an option. I didn't want to change too many things at once though. If i do build a short runner I'll have to make all new piping. 

another project wha wha?? lol wanna build me a short runner too evan? hahaha


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

No, see now everyone wants me to turbo their cars








Let me at least finish mine first


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

hey evan turbo my car


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2.0TurboA3)*

I have read this but didnt post a reply.
first off congrats on taking this job on yourself. and yes it is a very long time consuming process. take the motor out elminate a couple things add this add that and that and that and you have my sitiuation. thats ok tho cuz i love it. my wife is getting mad but hey what can you do.
and yes come build me a turbo kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (turbojeta3)*

yea evan, we are starting the 42 Nationwide Tour, going from city to city turbo'ing peoples cars... haha


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

Evan: Rape some 20v's for me.








I will email you about the CAD files.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

have u ever thought of putting the water tank in the trunk of ur car? (like on the side of it or something....) and running lines to the IC almost like a NOS setup? ... just a thought...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Maverik869)*

I've been throwing that idea around lately. I've been sick all week though and haven't done a damn thing. When your as busy as me when you get a wussy little sinus infection it shuts you down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But anywho here's the latest list of crap that needs to be done. Its neverending and far from finished








New oil pan gasket







leaks at those damn bolts that are a pain to remove
New intake pipe - the one i made leaks and whistles
New water tank outside of the engine bay - whatever that requires
completely rewire all the ghetto wiring mess I've made under the dashboard 
install the new magnaflow system that's coming my way
Some sort of heatshield for the turbo - too much heat radiating upwards!

Then finally get a good handle on the tuning and dyno it. Right now the pipe has a cracked weld somewhere and is letting in air after the maf. Its running super lean up top because of this, so I am taking it easy. There's still alot of things that need to be taken care of on the car before i would call it "close" to being right. Its fast, my dad likes it







Still though I am not going to waste money putting it on the dyno until i have all the hardware settled. That inlcudes the new intake and larger water resevoir for the intercooler. 
So, if these antibiotics treat me well this weekend hopefully I'll have some progress pics for you all. It will be a quiet weekend.... everyone went to the beach and I am sick... blah


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ It will be a quiet weekend.... everyone went to the beach and I am sick... blah

i'm still around mang


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

true, true


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

i ran up to the beeeech and you didnt miss too much, man....then again, i got there after an all [email protected] and left at 2p lol. Bump


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sandlock)*

Drum n bass. It's not just for breakfast anymore.

Junglin guy !!!!


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

junglin all day everyday


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Sandlock)*

Update: The car's a mess but I'll be working on it when i get some time!
I decided not to spend money for tuning on the dyno for only a short period of time. Broke down and bought a wideband meter








http://www.lambdaboy.com
This car is going to run superb


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

Nice...you and I are on the same path it seems.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

I was lookin at it last night , thinkin of buyin one too. Let me take a look at it when you get it .want to see if its worth it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Scrubby)*

Evan, thinking about Aquamist again? I put it on the 1.8T with seriously good results. Much better than with the SC, though the SC misses it.








I've started another Aquamist thread with the typical responses. But, it seems to be gaining support among the more serious modders.
Keep up the good work! I would have never had the time to turbo the Jetta.


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (JettaRed)*

Have you looked into the bigger resevoir yet? I just picked up a 1 gallon Jr. dragster fuel cell from Summit and just wanted to let you know it is a Jaz fuel cell. Jegs sells the Jaz for ~$90, Summit sells the exact thing as their own for $62. I think it would work perfect in the 1.8T stock IC location. It is 6"X6"X12".


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (tropicorange20v)*

Yeh , Iam definately going to do the bigger resevoir! Last week i was sick all week and this week my business is in production of a new product so I've been working 12 hour days. Plus, Anand's car hasn't left my garage since the day mine did...
I'll get to it


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

The pipe which goes from the compressor to the intercooler is 1 piece! Check it out:
















Still have tons left to do, but this is good progress. Still no luck with a water tank








[/QUOTE]
Here's my watertank. 








I need to polish up my piping like your's. Looks good. You'll like the PWR. When I start to race, I'll be using an iglu cooler with AN fittings drilled in and fill it with ice water, but for now the aluminum water tank will do. It's the clyndrical piece near the air intake with the SP on the cap.
CC


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (Anand20v)*

If anyone is interested I am selling a PWR setup- 
before you IM crazy- It is NOT cheap. 
It is the largest one they make. 
It has been changed to all -12 AN fittings, and is powder coated grey. With PWR radiator & fan, cell, and spearco pump $1400 No trades.


----------



## GRN16VGTI (Jun 21, 2003)

Evan, Did you ever set up a site or list the parts bought for you project?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (GRN16VGTI)*

not yet. I still need to finish the project


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

i have a parts list i can email people, its basically atp stage 2 itemized, if you want it email me and ill froward it


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Ok, I am back in the game. I made some needed progress tonight. Right now I am fixing the weak links and working to get this "done."
I never liked the intake setup before, and I did not like the engine bay mounted water tank. Both were removed tonight and the intake pipe hacked up. POS it was... 
So, here's the new turbo inlet pipe / intake pipe hooked to my custom heatshield made last summer. Maf is bolted tight and the new pipe resides under the upper boost pipe. I am getting pretty good with the welder, so I cleaned this pipe up but won't be griding the welds smooth. Paint goes on the pipes this week!
















The old inlet pipe leaked after I attempted to put a clearance dent in it with the hammer and totally destroyed it. It whistled up top so bad! Plus, my MAF flow values basically stopped as it leaked.... ran like crap. 
To finish up I need to paint pipes, make a new (top secret right now) water tank / pump mount, mod the downpipe, install the new exhaust and tune with the widband. A good list of stuff... I'll be busy


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

HOLY CRAZY BENT INTAKE!!!!! hey, function over form!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i gotta make a heat shield too, thats next, just gotta finish my current project


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

I had to bend it like crazy to clear the master cylinder, brake fluid tank, heater lines, and most of all the upper boost pipe. Crazyness but it works!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

niec evan!! i thought you said you were "goin to bed in a few minutes" when we left yer house at like 8:45 haha.... yea I'm gonna start cleaning up my install soon, probably build a heatsheild for the filter, some form of ducting, a mount for the power steering fluid resevoir, and the whole false floor in the back.... anywho, i like the new inlet pipe!!! and can't wait to see the pipes painted


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Pipes are primed and ready for paint. Downpipe's been extended and the wideband sensor installed. Seems like everything under there's gettin it's rust on







The stock exhaust was removed and I am working on getting the new stuff on. 
I had to make a heatshield for the turbo manifold though. Things were just getting too hot and heating up my intake so I took the stock header heatshield and did some hacking. Fits snug over the manifold / turbo etc







It may not cover everything, but it will help. 
Overall today I mainly cleaned up pipes, cleaned us some hoses, wiring, boost controller mounting, etc. She's going to be BLING BLING when all said and done. Oh, and it will run good too


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

nice, i would do the same but i got my external tial up top, maybe ill cut around that, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
props to the DIY


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

any updates on ur car? is it finaly finished and properly tuned?


----------



## Division VW (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

yeah, any update?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_any updates on ur car? is it finaly finished and properly tuned? 

oh the anal bastard finished it all up.... properly tuned? i think he's so anal he's starting over on tuning hahahahah but DAMN THE CAR IS CLEAN.... i think today i'll take some pics of his engine bay, its rediculous, and i'm being completely serious. hahahahah


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

I just got my wideband up and working.The tuning is done and if you guys need the maps I have now,let me know.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (PARTY_BOY)*

Well, its been a long week working on it. I got the exhaust on, but something's rubbing somewhere. The pipes are all painted and installed with a new air filter. Wiring's been insanely cleaned up. I built a new water tank, but unfortunately it only lasted about 30 miles before i hit something in the road and obliterated it. Water tank #3 anyone ?







When installing the downpipe I managed to cross thread my 02 sensor bung and had to remove it again and clean the threads up with a tiny file... stupid mistake. 
The wideband's hooked up. I was running lean. Some quick tuning's been done for driving around, intercooler's hot like fire. Still needs some work, but here are some picture anyways. I think my friends got some good engine bay shots for me today. I'll let these pics do the explaining









water tank #2 (now broken)








The top to it








Wiring before: terrible!!








Cleaned up using 3 terminal strips and 12 wires permanently run through the firewall with a matching strip hidden in the battery box. 








My PSC is now hardwired. Plugs in right here
















This is BEAST








And finally, the piping:
























So, more tuning, another water tank and this will fly


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Oh my God. 
I would give left nut to be able to start a project from one end to another like this. It's pretty clear to me that your mind must be well organized. To think all these things up (the wiring, the engine bay, the psc outlets) is one thing, but to actually put it all together and have it all work perfectly is something probably 80% of the guys on here could only wish they were able to do. Well I know I do anyway.
For me, changing the oil takes all my mental energy. How do you do it?
Anyways, amazing project, and amazing skills. Keep it up, you've inspired everyone.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

believe me, alot of this project has driven me insane. Not really the car itself, but some of the little mistakes I've made in building things which makes me mad. Like cross threading my 02 bung for isntance... and making the new water tank too low. I sware I may have OCD lol. 
Thanks for the compliments though. It makes my work seem worth it. I don't have much of a life lately aside from still feeling kind of crappy and working like 70 a week. 
Here's a pic my friend Chris took today. [bling-bling]


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Evan's car rocks, his attention to detail in shown throughout this whole project and through his whole car. And If you know him personally or you are a customer of his, you know that. 
here is a exterior picture i took today also.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I may have OCD

such a poor boy... he's still in denial!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

get your dad to prescibe something for that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_get your dad to prescibe something for that









maybe a 5 day all day dose of PolishAnand'sManifoldAndCleanUpHisEngine*****dWiring will solve that


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

hmm $40 an hour? muhahahahah


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I need to drive on down to Maryland and see what the hell you guys have got running in the water ...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Are you headed to Waterfest next month? I'll be driving up to DC to stay with my sister and I'm looking for a caravan to the show...
I must see this car!


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDub2.0)*

now that is some really clean work :







thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDub2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub2.0* »_Are you headed to Waterfest next month? I'll be driving up to DC to stay with my sister and I'm looking for a caravan to the show...
I must see this car!

hah yea hit up any of us in the mid-atlantic forum... i know i am heading up friday w/ most of the other local guys w/ the Eurotuner Kruzerfest(friday morning), not sure when Evan is comin up...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

ONLY IF I HAD SOME $$$$ i would go down to where u guys are and join that kruizer fest thing....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

if your interested:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=931689


----------



## Fluidic Digital (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_if your interested:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=931689

Makes me cry!








All that hard work and what not... oh well... I know you will find "someone else" to awww us here on the Tex`.















Peter


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Fluidic Digital)*


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Another sad ending in a long line of them


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

actually I found an affordable motor so I can rebuild. I was considering a swap, but that's just stupid to swap to a motor with a smaler size turbo and a whole other range of problems.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Man you gotta stick with it !
Lifes a ----- sometimes.
You made a small mistake and now you gotta fix it!
I was shocked to see all your hard work up for sale?
Rarely do things go to plan with this kinda stuff, car companies spend millions on research and development. I like to look at it this way, when you modify your car you have to absorb some development costs!
Sort the pistons and get tuning !!!
Best of luck
-Rich


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

yeah... dude i cant see u selling this awsome setup just becuase ur motor blew chunks... build it and stick w. it .... i am sure it is very frustrating but i am sure and i am positive that U CAN DO IT!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Get an ABA bottom end and put it in.


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

what he said. and good luck


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Sandlock)*

That would be great but it doesn't fit


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

how much to fix the block?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

block is OK, but really needs to be honed just in case. 
Stock pistons - $900 from VW
Forged units - $600 2 week wait
Either way the motor needs to be completely disassembled and all the metal cleaned out. I found ring chunks in my head and my oil filter's a rattle. I drove it around 5 miles with absolutely no idea that i had fried a piston. I must be totally clueless. 
VW Shortblock - $1000
Whole motor - I've found one for under 1k shipped from CALI
Found a whole motor locally for $1200
Found a block with bad rings for a dollar on ebay
Found 2 dealership takeouts at a local shop for $250 a piece but supposedly they were removed because of "stange noises". My luck the strange noise would be play in the pistons where the wrist pins sit. Possible source of pistons though. 
ABA block won't mount up to my tranny or motor mounts
ABA pistons - its very questionable whether or not these will work. Noone has tried it or can give me confirmation that they will work. I know the bore sizes differ slightly and the stroke is different but I can't confirm if that translates into the position of the wrist pin. 
1.8t swap - $3000 for the parts, massive amounts of labor, then I still have to mod it and ditch the wimpy turbo. A possibility but not sure. At this point I would consider a whole motor buildup, custom maybe, and a second car 
I still don't know what Iam doing with it. I can't find a shortblock locally to get me on the road.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Whith those options I would probably buy one of the motors from the mechanic and rebuild, you said you did not want to put forged ones in right?
With the two motors and some parts you should be able to get a rebuild done in no time. Did you try 1800 parts4VWs or what ever? they had rods for resonable.
I found all kinds of VW parts places that had rods and cranks used when I had to rebuild, have you checked the GOOGLE


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

1800VWPARTS, its a place in NY, pretty cheap


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

did u contact junkyard in allentown pa? they are aperently the biggest junkyard in the northeast w. the most vw's ... there used to be a post on local forum (ny one before it split) on vw junk yards


----------



## iTaLiaN JeTTa (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

this **** looks hott. how much did all this cost you? and wats up with that ic? tubes look really small?? oh yea. how much horse is this giving you from the straight stock 115?


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (iTaLiaN JeTTa)*

hehehe, have you read the entire thread?
_Quote, originally posted by *iTaLiaN JeTTa* »_this **** looks hott. how much did all this cost you? and wats up with that ic? tubes look really small?? oh yea. how much horse is this giving you from the straight stock 115?


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (CorradoFANATIC)*

Any more progress Evan?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

breaking in a new engine. I'll give you guys some more info when I can start tuning it again


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_breaking in a new engine. I'll give you guys some more info when I can start tuning it again

ahhhhhhhh, that's what i like to hear, i'm sure that your tuning will be much better and you'll soon give us some nice numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (killa)*

thus far I've got a few bugs fixed (I think) that may have contributed to leanage, plus I am running a stock cam in this motor as opposed to the 268/260 I ran in the other. I have to say I can only rev this motor to 4k, but already its got tons more guts down low than before. 
The motor didn't hit hard until 4k before... but it did rev high. More comparison when I can actually rev this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*

evan, you need wha, about another 600 miles to break that bad boy in completely?? lets take a road trip to Florida or something.... the trip home would be fun


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_thus far I've got a few bugs fixed (I think) that may have contributed to leanage, plus I am running a stock cam in this motor as opposed to the 268/260 I ran in the other. I have to say I can only rev this motor to 4k, but already its got tons more guts down low than before. 
The motor didn't hit hard until 4k before... but it did rev high. More comparison when I can actually rev this

I'm running the 268/260 cam right now normally aspirated. The thing makes no power below 4000 RPM, the pull really starts at 4500 and flows good up high. The cam has a very laggy feel. I want to get a cam gear and advance the timing a degree forward or so.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (TooLFan46n2)*

turbo spool up is so much better with the stock cam. Still can't rev it up past 4k, but this shows me the big loss of driveability i had with it. My supercharger didn't mind it one bit. Really didn't lose any low end. However with the turbo the lag was noticeable and the turbo quite slow to spool. 
Supercharger - I'd run it
Turbo - nah, i may stay stock depending how up top differs


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_turbo spool up is so much better with the stock cam. Still can't rev it up past 4k, but this shows me the big loss of driveability i had with it. My supercharger didn't mind it one bit. Really didn't lose any low end. However with the turbo the lag was noticeable and the turbo quite slow to spool. 
Supercharger - I'd run it
Turbo - nah, i may stay stock depending how up top differs

My original plan was to upgrade to the 260...but there is so much turbo lag with the stock cam that it'd be a biatch to drive with even more duration. Im with you...im staying stock.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins.... (jettaaction2.0)*

What cr and gasket are you using still stock?
-Rich


----------

